# Yakima vehicle racks



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Yep...gots bunches of Yakima stuff. Had the towers with the clips on a honda civic. Drivin' through Idaho......105 degrees.....two downhill bikes on top.....whole rack slid backwards eight inches. The pads the towers "sit" on where molten. I could pull them apart with my fingers. Other then that, haven't had any other problems. Yakima backs their shit with a decent warranty. Obviously its gonna be louder with a rack then without. As far as how much it costs.......you gotta computer.....figure that out yoself!


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Yakima Railgrabs, bars and Big Powder Hound. Solid, solid. Unless you crave paying retail, check out Geartrade or Craiglist. I am sure you can score what you are looking for. Thule is just as solid.


----------



## brownSnow (Jan 7, 2009)

i have one, bought it about 15 years ago and had it on my car until i bought a truck










if my memory serves me right the 4 towers w/locks and 2 cross bars were about $400.

each bike mount was about $100 per, the front spoiler thing was about $100 and the attachment w/locks to hold two boards was another $200 ish

all in i shelled out $800 ish 

you do get what you pay for. I still use the rack on my old 4runner.


----------



## J.Schaef (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a Yakima FatCat 4 and I love it. Very aerodynamic = very quiet. I have it on a set of factory crossbars.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

Have a Yakima fat cat on my ford explorer. It is my 2nd Yakima rack. We had a Yakima sst towers and bars on our Saturn with the previous model Yakima snowboard rack. All has served well. No complaints


----------



## edlo (Jan 24, 2011)

ArmyOfSkittles said:


> Anyone have a Yakima vehicle rack system with the q towers? How much did the full system cost with everything? Towers, bars, ski rack and fairing and locks? And how do you like it ( stability, chattering, etc )


I had rails mounted on top of my tonneau cover, started with 2 bike holders, became 4. I changed the struts to lift more . I get leaks into my truck bed from rain but not so much from snow. I haven't cared enough to look for the leak. I don't use a ski / board rack, I just tie my bag with tie downs to the bike rack. It sits behind the cab so no wind.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Using whispbars and WB300 on factory subaru mounting points, no fairing. I have minimal noise without the fairing and don't have the resistance penality. If I had the option of doing it again, I'd go with the Fatcat instead of the WB300. The only difference is the brushed instead of black finish and the included bolts for mounting to the whispbar channel. I'd also go with the factory rack option. For twice the price I only added the ability to carry an additional 30lbs and the mounting channel.


----------



## Rockpen (Dec 13, 2012)

mojo maestro said:


> Yep...gots bunches of Yakima stuff. Had the towers with the clips on a honda civic. Drivin' through Idaho......105 degrees.....two downhill bikes on top.....whole rack slid backwards eight inches. The pads the towers "sit" on where molten. I could pull them apart with my fingers. Other then that, haven't had any other problems. Yakima backs their shit with a decent warranty. Obviously its gonna be louder with a rack then without. As far as how much it costs.......you gotta computer.....figure that out yoself!


Eight inches, damn. I was thinking about going the hitch mounted option for the DH rigs and roof rack for the boards and wife's skis. We have a Honda FRV which is a little bit too tall to be throwing 40lb bikes on top after a day of crushing through rock gardens. Plus having the bikes on the back might save some fuel opposed to having them on top. Either way it's going to cost some coin but I'm not going to throw my $5,000 bike on some cheap ass rack, nor my $500 board. Damn these sports are expensive. 
Which reminds me, I need a new DH rig. It costs less to buy a new bike then it does to replace a few beat up parts, WTF?


----------

